# Smoked Gizzies - Also known as Chex Mix... with Qview



## smokin505

This is a recipe that was popular back in South Dakota...and everyone called it Gizzies... but it's basically the same as Chex Mix. I remember my mother making it when I was young and I always sought out the few pieces that were overly soaked in sauce... they were the best!  So I figured, why not soak them ALL in sauce? And since the recipe called for 250 degrees in the oven, I immediately thought that 250 degrees is smoker temp... :)  Insane amounts of sauce AND smoke?  What could go wrong?













IMAG0152.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 19, 2013






This is my stack of ingredients... Corn, Rice, and Wheat Chex... some pretzels and cheez-its... Tabasco, Worcestershire, Garlic Salt, Accent, and Butter.

I mixed 4 cups of rice chex, 4 cups of corn chex, 2 cups of wheat chex, 2 cups of pretzels, and 2 cups of cheez-its and then prepared the sauce.













IMAG0153.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 19, 2013






For the sauce, I used 2 sticks of butter, 10 tbsp of Worcestershire, 2 tbsp of tabasco, 2 tsp of Garlic Salt, and 1 tsp of Accent. This is 2-3x as much sauce as most chex mix recipes call for, but again... I like the sauce. Otherwise you're just eating cereal... :)

I put the sauced (and very wet) mix onto my jerky racks, lined with cheese cloth... it fit easily on the 4 racks... the 4th one was almost empty, actually. And into the smoker they went.













IMAG0155.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 19, 2013






I turned the temp up to about 250 degrees, with hickory chips... I opened the door to cool it off a bit and turn the heating element back on whenever it stopped smoking, a trick I've learned to use with my MES... After about 2 hours in the smoke and heat, everything seemed pretty dry so I took them out and packaged them into some small containers.













IMAG0159.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 19, 2013






I felt like they may have gotten slightly burnt, so I think next time I'll go with a 200 degree temp instead... but they're VERY edible.  I've almost finished the whole batch in 2 days and I'm ready to make more.  All the sauce on them made the smoke stick very well and they're definitely not your mother's Chex Mix.  Thanks for the read!


----------



## s2k9k

Did you put the "Beneful" in it too? :banana_smiley: Sorry couldn't resist!

It looks Great! I remember home made Chex mix when I was a kid and also loved the over sauced pieces the best! The stuff you buy in the bags now just isn't the same. I need to make some up, Thanks for the recipe!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

At first quick read of the title I was looking forward to a Smoked Chicken Gizzard Recipe. Would not touch them as a kids but love 'em now...Anywho, This is BETTER! Thanks for sharing the Recipe...JJ


----------



## dtcunni

Thank you for sharing...smoking Party Mix is on my "to do" list now!  I do have a secret for my Party Mix...Apple Jacks!  My family has always used them in our recipe.


----------



## 05sprcrw

Looks fantastic!


----------



## themule69

looks great. i have been wanting to make some for a while.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## kathrynn

Oh yummmm.....SmokinB has done some like that before too.

That looks great....and love the ones that are "burnt"...or "oversauced"......those taste the best!

Kat


----------



## metalcutter42

And now you have set my weekend schedule.   cant wait to try this!


----------



## tomolu5

Looks really good! You made the Facebook page! This is on my to do list.


----------



## humdinger

Dtcunni said:


> Thank you for sharing...smoking Party Mix is on my "to do" list now!  I do have a secret for my Party Mix...Apple Jacks!  My family has always used them in our recipe.


Hey DTcunni,

Based on the gizzie recipe used by smokin505, how much apple Jacks would you add his recipe to make it good for you? I am a big fan of salty & sweet stuff so I know where you're going with this apple jacks idea. I'm sure I could play with the amounts and adjust to my liking myself, but I would like to know what you think just to get a starting point. Thanks.


----------



## gizzie king

Instead of using a haft a pound of butter, try using a quarter pound ( 1 stick) and a cup of vegetable oil instead. I think you will find it adds to the flavor. My recipe for the sauce (which I've been using for the past 50 plus years) calls for a 50/50 mix of vegetable oil and butter, Worcestershire sauce, Tabasco, garlic powder, and celery salt,

to each his own, but I think you will be suprised what a difference the oil butter combination makes..


----------



## chad martinell

This looks very good! I just did pretzels and thought that it would be great to do a whole Chex Mix! I'm definitely trying this soon!!!


----------



## bajafish

Tried your "Smoked Gizzies" for the Super Bowl, WOW what a great hit!!  Every one LOVED THEM!!! Wife sez "Make some more"!!!!


----------

